# Hawaii Reviews for June 2008



## billhall (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome to the June 2008 Hawaii Reviews!


----------



## billhall (Jun 1, 2008)

*Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 3/29/2008*

*New Review*


Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Gary Schanche​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 5, 2008)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 5/24/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Mark Perry​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 5, 2008)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 3/07/08*

*New Review*


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:   Dave & Sherry Styf​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 5, 2008)

*Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 5/11/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Gerald & Marika Appell​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 10, 2008)

*Kuleana Club,Maui, 5/10/08*

*New Review*


Kuleana Club 
Reviewer:   Melvin & Mary Creasman​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 15, 2008)

*Pahio Shearwater (Wyndham), Kauai, 6/2/08*

*New Review*


Pahio Shearwater / Wyndham 
Reviewer:   Mary Huang​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 15, 2008)

*Marriott Waohai Beach Club, Kauai, 5/30/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Susan and Donald Jeffery​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 16, 2008)

*Kona Hawaiian Village (Wyndham), Big Island, 6/7/08*

*New Review*


Kona Hawaiian Village (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:   Susan Hamann​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 16, 2008)

*Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 5/4/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Barbara & Martin Einhorn​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 21, 2008)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island, 06/08/08*

*New Review*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   Averi Schaubmann​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 21, 2008)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North,Maui, 4/18/08*

*New Review*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North
 
Reviewer:   Hogan Richard & Gwendolyn G Gonzalez​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 21, 2008)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 06/07/08*

*New Review*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
 
Reviewer:   Jonelle S and Barry G Hexton​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Jun 22, 2008)

*Kahana Beach Vacation Club, Maui, 5/30/08*

*New Review*


Kahana Beach Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Jim Lee​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

